# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  *Sofra e miqve* [2]

## [Perla]

Ju pershendes serisht nga kryesia e sofres  :ngerdheshje: 

Sofra e meparshme u mireprit prej jush dhe uroj qe tradita te vazhdoj =)

Mirepresim perseri vizitor dhe miq rreth sofres sone te rrumbullaket, per te na dhuruar te gjitheve momente te kendshme mes miqsh.

Respekte !!

----------


## Marya

mblidhni rraqet kalamoja se morem shtepi te re :buzeqeshje: 
edhe kesaj rradhe cepin ma lini mua :shkelje syri: 

PS. dhe mos hani shume groshe se mbyllet shpejt edhe kjo teme :perqeshje:

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Papapapaaa sa llafazan paskemi qene, 1000 postime brenda disa javeve paskemi bere.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une dua ate vendin afer vatres se edhe pak dhe po vjen dimri.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Perlita-fluturita, sa shpejt e shtrove sofren e re mi!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

une e zura kaloriferin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Perla prap duhet te vijme per urim ne mi :buzeqeshje: 
 po na thave nga leket mi cupe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Epo kur shkon mik e merr parasysh edhe harxhimin.

----------


## Marya

> Epo kur shkon mik e merr parasysh edhe harxhimin.


cfare mike mi
, keto kohe ti na je bere si mike :perqeshje: 
 hajde ta nxjerrim perlen nga shpia se e teproi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

_edhe une gushtake jam, por nuk e festoj
dmth qenke tape ne pune]_

E pse behesh e keqe dhe nuk e feston ditelindjen ti? Pastaj mos e festo per veten tende por beje per shoqerine, shoqeria kerkon sakrifica.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ncuq, me shume me turbulloi puroja qe tymosa, sepse kur nuk e pi duhanin te trullos me shume, sesa rakia, vera dhe whisky.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

A jo jo , nuk ben vaki.

----------


## Marya

luteni per mua midis ores 1 15 dhe 2
kam nje ballafaqim ma ca te tmerrshme
kam per te folur pa i ngritur syte qe te mos me intimidojne me egersine qe u lexohet ne fytyre :buzeqeshje: 
 po iki te perqendrohem  :shkelje syri:

----------


## erla07

patjeter qe do lutemi,ja te ve zilen qe mos harroj oren,po ti mos shko vete,ke nevoje per ndihme....na thuaj.....

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk besoj se do kesh nevoje per lutjet tona marya, te kemi trime te patrembur, syshqiponje ashtu siç te do partia. Shifi njehere shtrember se ikin vete  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps: Gjithesesi ne rast rreziku kujt ti lutemi allahut apo zevendesit? lol

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

> luteni per mua midis ores 1 15 dhe 2
> kam nje ballafaqim ma ca te tmerrshme
> kam per te folur pa i ngritur syte qe te mos me intimidojne me egersine qe u lexohet ne fytyre
>  po iki te perqendrohem


Me fal qe po ta them por veshtire do e kesh. Po nuk e vure veten ne te njejtin nivel me to do te te ven perposht. Mundohu te mbash te njejtin qendrim, te njejtin shikim, te njejtat xheste, te njejtin pozicjon, te flasesh me te njejtin intonacjon zeri si ato dhe do shikosh qe do 'zbuten' e do kesh komunikimin me efikas.

A e ke vene re qe kur iken me vrap nga qeni ateher ai te gjumon nga pas duke lehur? Njeriu ka te njejtin instik.

----------


## [Perla]

Mire qe ja the ti Donto se ajo nuk e dinte, perkedhelet njecik e shkreta, keshtu qe me mire ulu lutju allahut, ate bej  :pa dhembe:

----------


## busavata

ju pershendes Perla edhe te gjith miqet e sofres
ju a sjella kafet edhe llokumat simbolikë ....

----------


## [Perla]

Pershendetje busavata, çfare floriri je  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

pak raki per mua per te patur me shume kurajo :buzeqeshje: 
DW nuk do me marresh ne tel qe te them ika se kam nje telefonate urgjente :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

*Pershendetje sofra!
Ta gezoni shtepine e re,sic eshte tradita,ju kam sjelle torte qe te embelsohemi cik.
Keni mundesi zgjedhjeje,merrni ke te doni! 
Na befte  mire!*

----------


## [Perla]

Nuse, ti i solle qe i solle , i hame te treja neve  :ngerdheshje:  Te fresketa jane mi? Semos na helmon moj  :ngerdheshje:

----------

